# new horse loan



## chopper1988 (23 October 2017)

we are considering a horse loan available at our local farm. horse is for myself but also to be ridden (with lead rein) by 2 children. horse is 15hh but has minor stringhalt in one leg as a result of previous hard work and showjumping. any advice greatly appreciated before we commit .


----------



## Pearlsasinger (23 October 2017)

Sorry, can't help with the loan question but my advice is to change your username, so that you are not telling the whole world your email address.


----------



## Shay (24 October 2017)

Stringhalt has nothing to do with hard work or jumping - it is caused by a neurological problem.  It can be worsened by more athletic work - but it certainly is not caused by it.  On the basis that the loner appears to have misled you as to the cause I would have serious concerns that you are also being misled as to the severity.  It would not be an ideal horse to learn on as the gait is unpredictable.  Eventually the horse will worsen to the extent that  they cannot be safely ridden.  It would have to be a very special horse before I would commit anything.  There are so many sound well horses looking for loans and shares.  Personally I would opt for one of them.


----------

